# Irans Happy Jews - A Big Problem For Israel



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2008)

If Ahmadinejad really is Hitler, why are some 25,000 Jews living peacefully in Iran?


By Jonathan Cook 

Iran is the new Nazi Germany and its President, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, is the new Hitler. Or so Israeli officials have been declaring for months as they and their American allies try to persuade the doubters in Washington that an attack on Tehran is essential. And if the latest media reports are to be trusted, it looks like they may again be winning the battle for hearts and minds: Vice President Dick Cheney is said to be diverting the White House back on track to launch a military strike.&#8232;&#8232;

Earlier this year Binyamin Netanyahu, Israels opposition leader and the man who appears to be styling himself scaremonger-in-chief, told us: Its 1938 and Iran is Germany. And Iran is racing to arm itself with atomic bombs. Of Ahmadinejad, he said: He is preparing another Holocaust for the Jewish state.&#148;&#8232;&#8232;

A few weeks ago, as Israels military intelligence claimed  as it has been doing regularly since the early 1990s  that Iran is only a year or so away from the point of no return on developing a nuclear warhead. Netanyahu was at it again. Iran could be the first undeterrable nuclear power, he warned, adding: This is a Jewish problem like Hitler was a Jewish problem. The future of the Jewish people depends on the future of Israel.&#148;&#8232;

But Netanyahu has been far from alone in making extravagant claims about a looming genocide from Iran. Israels new president, Shimon peres, has compared an Iranian nuclear bomb to a flying concentration camp. And the prime minister, Ehud Olmert, told a German newspaper last year: [Ahmadinejad] speaks as Hitler did in his time of the extermination of the entire Jewish nation.&#148;&#8232;&#8232;

There is an interesting problem with selling Iran as Nazi Germany. If Ahmadinejad really is Hitler, ready to commit genocide against Israel&#146;s Jews as soon as he can get his hands on a nuclear weapon, why are some 25,000 Jews living peacefully in Iran and more than reluctant to leave despite repeated enticements from Israel and American Jews?&#8232;&#8232;

What is the basis for Israels dire forecasts  the ideological scaffolding being erected, presumably, to justify an attack on Iran? Helpfully, as George Bush defended his Iraq policies last month, he reminded us yet again of the menace Iran supposedly poses: it is threatening to wipe Israel off the map.&#8232;&#8232;

This myth has been endlessly recycled since a translating error was made of a speech Ahmadinejad delivered nearly two years ago. Farsi experts have verified that the Iranian president, far from threatening to destroy Israel, was quoting from an earlier speech by the late Ayatollah Khomeini in which he reassured supporters of the Palestinians that the Zionist regime in Jerusalem would vanish from the page of time.&#8232;&#8232; 

He was not threatening to exterminate Jews or even Israel. He was comparing Israels occupation of the Palestinians with other illegitimate systems of rule whose time had passed, including the Shahs who once ruled Iran, apartheid South Africa and the Soviet empire. Nonetheless, this erroneous translation has survived and prospered because Israel and her supporters have exploited it for their own crude propaganda purposes.&#8232;&#8232;

In the meantime, the 25,000-strong Iranian Jewish community is the largest in the Middle East outside Israel and traces its roots back 3,000 years. As one of several non-Muslim minorities in Iran, Jews there suffer discrimination, but they are certainly no worse off than the one million Palestinian citizens of Israel  and far better off than Palestinians under Israeli occupation in the West Bank and Gaza.&#8232;&#8232; 

Iranian Jews have little influence on decision-making and are not allowed to hold senior posts in the army or bureaucracy. But they enjoy many freedoms. They have an elected representative in parliament, they practice their religion openly in synagogues, their charities are funded by the Jewish diaspora, and they can travel freely, including to Israel. In Tehran there are six kosher butchers and about 30 synagogues. Ahmadinejads office recently made a donation to a Jewish hospital in Tehran.&#8232;&#8232;

As Ciamak Moresadegh, an Iranian Jewish leader, observed: If you think Judaism and Zionism are one, it is like thinking Islam and the Taliban are the same, and they are not. 

Irans leaders denounce Zionism, which they blame for fueling discrimination against the Palestinians, but they have also repeatedly avowed that they have no problem with Jews, Judaism or even the state of Israel. Ahmadinejad, caricatured as a merchant of genocide, has in fact called for regime change  and then only in the sense that he believes a referendum should be held of all inhabitants of Israel and the occupied territories, including refugees from war, on the nature of the government.&#8232;&#8232; 

Despite the absence of any threat to Irans Jews, the Israeli media recently reported that the Israeli government has been trying to find new ways to entice Iranian Jews to Israel. The Maariv newspaper pointed out that previous schemes had found few takers. There was, noted the report, a lack of desire on the part of thousands of Iranian Jews to leave. According to the New York-based Forward newspaper, a campaign to convince Iranian Jews to emigrate to Israel caused only 152 out of these 25,000 Jews to leave Iran between October 2005 and September 2006, and most of them were said to have emigrated for economic reasons, not political ones.&#8232;&#8232;

To step up these efforts  and presumably to avoid the embarrassing incongruence of claiming an imminent second Holocaust while thousands of Jews live happily in Tehran  Israel is now backing a move by Jewish donors to guarantee every Iranian Jewish family $60,000 to settle in Israel, in addition to a host of existing financial incentives that are offered to Jewish immigrants, including loans and cheap mortgages.&#8232;&#8232; 

The announcement was met with scorn by the Society of Iranian Jews, which issued a statement that their national identity was not for sale. The identity of Iranian Jews is not tradeable for any amount of money. Iranian Jews are among the most ancient Iranians. Irans Jews love their Iranian identity and their culture, so threats and this immature political enticement will not achieve their aim of wiping out the identity of Iranian Jews.&#148;&#8232;&#8232;

However, this financial gesture may not only be unwelcome but self-fulfilling too, if past experience is the yardstick. Israel introduced a similar scheme a few years ago, when Argentinas economy plunged into deep recession, broadcasting an offer of $20,000 to every Jew who settled in Israel. Months later the Israeli media reported a rise in anti-Semitic attacks in Argentina, only adding to the pressure on Jews there to leave. Of course, there was no mention of a possible causal connection between the attacks and Israels proffered bribes to Jews to abandon their homeland as other Argentinians sank into poverty.&#8232;&#8232;

But if financial enticements  and a possible popular backlash  fail to move Iranian Jews, there is good reason to fear that Israel may resort to other, more dubious ways of encouraging them to emigrate. That is certainly a path Israel has chosen before with other communities of Arab Jews, whom it has regarded either as a pool of potential spies and agents provocateurs to be used when needed or as human dust, in the words of Israels first prime minister, David Ben Gurion, to be recruited to Israels demographic battle against the Palestinians.&#8232;&#8232;

In Operation Susannah of 1954, for example, Israel recklessly recruited a group of Egyptian Jews to stage a series of explosions in Egypt in a bid to discourage Britain from withdrawing from the Suez Canal zone. When the plot came to light, it naturally cast a shadow of disloyalty over Egypts wider Jewish community. Following Israels invasion and occupation of Sinai two years later, the government of Gamal Abdel Nasser expelled some 25,000 Egyptian Jews and, after others were imprisoned on suspicion of spying, the rest soon left.&#8232;&#8232;

Even more notoriously, Israel went to greater lengths to ensure the exit of the Arab worlds largest Jewish population, in Iraq. In 1950 a series of bombs targeted on Jews in Baghdad forced a rapid exodus of some 130,000 Iraqi Jews to Israel, convinced that Arab extremists were behind the attacks. Only later did it emerge that the bombs had been planted by members of the Zionist underground, supported by the Israeli government.&#8232;&#8232; 

Now, Irans Jews may find themselves treated in much the same manner  as simple human fodder. Stories are growing of Israel exploiting the free movement between Iran and Israel enjoyed by Iranian Jews and their Israeli relatives to carry out spying operations on Irans nuclear program. Such reports have come from sources such as the American journalist Seymour Hersh, citing U.S. government officials.&#8232;&#8232;

The fallout from such actions is not difficult to predict. Besieged by the U.S. and the international community, Tehran is cracking down on dissent and minority groups, fearful that its own grip on power is shaky and that the well-publicized subversion being carried out by U.S. and Israeli agents is likely only to be stepped up. So far most officials in Tehran have been careful to avoid suggesting that Irans Jews have double loyalties, as has the local Jewish community itself, both of them aware of Israels interests in provoking such a confrontation. But as the strains increase, and Israels need to prove Tehrans genocidal intent grows ever stronger, that policy may end up being forfeited  and with it the future of Irans Jews.&#8232;&#8232;

More important than the welfare of Iranian Jewish families, it seems, is the value of Iranian Jews as a propaganda tool in Israels battle to persuade the world that coexistence with the Muslim world is impossible. For those who want to engineer a clash of civilizations, the 3,000-year-old Jewish legacy in Iran is not something to be treasured, only another obstacle to war.&#8232;&#8232;


 Jonathan Cook is a writer and journalist based in Nazareth, Israel. He is the author of Blood and Religion: The Unmasking of the Jewish and Democratic State published by Pluto Press, and available in the United States from the University of Michigan press. His website is Jonathan Cook's News Archive - Israel Palestine 

www,eldib.wordpress.com/2007/.../irans-happy-jews-a-big-problem-for-israel


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2008)

What, no comment from the Zionists on the forum?


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> What, no comment from the Zionists on the forum?



This one's already been done and the bullshit debunked.  You aren't "the" Jew-hater ... you're just "another" Jew-hater.


----------



## jillian (Oct 13, 2008)

Gunny said:


> This one's already been done and the bullshit debunked.  You aren't "the" Jew-hater ... you're just "another" Jew-hater.



did he really think he was worth wasting time on? (I mean other than the odd moment of amusement). But *I'm* mean.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't hate jews Gunny. Just the Zionists and Israel


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2008)

jillian said:


> did he really think he was worth wasting time on? (I mean other than the odd moment of amusement). But *I'm* mean.


I thought the article was very interesting and might lead to intelligent discussion.

Not name calling and derision.


----------



## jillian (Oct 13, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I thought the article was very interesting and might lead to intelligent discussion.
> 
> Not name calling and derision.



That would require you raise an intelligent point. Not lies which, as gunny said, have already been disproven.

Besides, holocaust deniers are too stupid and hateful to discuss anything with.

put that in your hookah and smoke it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2008)

jillian said:


> That would require you raise an intelligent point. Not lies which, as gunny said, have already been disproven.
> 
> Besides, holocaust deniers are too stupid and hateful to discuss anything with.
> 
> put that in your hookah and smoke it.


I don't smoke. It is haram.

This article had nothing to do with the holohoax.

I thought it was interesting because it delt with the Jews in Iran.

Most people don't have any idea there are Jews in many Islamic countries.

The next one I was going to start was about the Jews in Yemen. Facinating stuff.

I just want to post diffrent things, because half of the threads on this board are about Palin. Boreing!!!


----------



## Gunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't smoke. It is haram.
> 
> This article had nothing to do with the holohoax.
> 
> ...



She didn't say it had anything to do with the Holocaust.  She said Holocaust deniers too stupid and hateful to discuss anything with.  

And don't try to play semantics with me.  Hating Zionists and Israel is hating Jews.  I just skinned the veneer off for you.

That's a good thing to learn and teach from a religion huh?  Hate?  Good thing you converted.  Otherwise you might have too much time on your hands to do something constructive.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 16, 2008)

Gunny said:


> And don't try to play semantics with me.  Hating Zionists and Israel is hating Jews.


What you are saying isn't true. 

There are more Jews who live outside of Israel than in Israel.

Zionism is an ideology not a person, and Israel is a country not a people.

I can call for the dismatteling of both Zionism and Israel, without disliking the Jewish people.

I don't hate Jews. They are a wonderful and inovative, clever people. And I respect their religion.


----------



## Lycurgus (Nov 30, 2008)

A anti-Semite, shares a article written by a anti-Semite and this is supposed to be taken as factual and impartial reporting.

It is just another racist bias opinion. 

So what's new?


----------



## Lycurgus (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> What you are saying isn't true.
> 
> There are more Jews who live outside of Israel than in Israel.
> 
> ...





Oh come on, what a pile of double talk. 

At least man up and admit what you are. You do not like Jews, you do not like the state of Israel. 

So what? Your not the only one, stand tall behind your convictions instead of this pissy double talk. 

I may disagree with your opinion, but then at least I could respect you when you share it.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't hate jews Gunny. Just the Zionists and Israel


  Sunni, when Israel was Born Again as the Bible predicted would happen thousands of years ago, over half a million Jews left Jew Hating Islamic countries to immigrate to their traditional homeland.  Since that time, the number of jewish immigrants from Islamic Countries has increased to over 800,000.  How come the Jews can flee persecution in Islamic countries and NOW you claim that they should leave Israel? Will the Islamic countries set aside land for them so they can live in peace?

You know and I know that will never happen.  The Jews have returned to their traditional homeland, the land given to them by their God Jehovah Jireh who claims that it is HIS LAND in the Bible and the Torah. 

As I have warned before, it is very foolish to mess with Jehovah Jireh, the provider.  He has shown in the past that he has absolutely no tolerance for non believers.  "Go into the Promised Land and slay all of the inhabitants thereof."

Getting Jehovah Jireh angry with you is almost as bad as littering in Texas when you have out of state license plates.  YOU can go to jail for life for that if you have the foolish audacity to speak back to a Texas state trooper. When driving across country, you quickly learn that you do not mess with Texas. I have tremendous respect for Texas and their state troopers and never litter in that state.

You Islamics who follow the Moon God need to learn not to mess with Jehovah Jireh. He is a violent God who don't take no sass.  Serious, dude, you and all your fellow Sunnis are in for a world of hurt.

The Shitties are all condemned to hell fire already, and the likelyhood according to the Bible is that they will be dispatched to hell in very short order. I hear stories from my Jewish friends in northern Israel that a Biblical Plague is going to strike the Arab Islamic people, and that most of them are going to die soon.  Read in the Bible about what happened to Egypt when it decided to show a lack of respect to Jehovah back in the days of Moses. It is very unwise to deny Jehovah.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 1, 2008)

Muslims 100% believe in Jehovah the God of the Chosen people of ancient Israel

We just use the arabic language name for him "Allah" which means "The One God".


----------



## Shogun (Dec 1, 2008)

*
And don't try to play semantics with me. Hating Zionists and Israel is hating Jews. I just skinned the veneer off for you.*


I have no interest in defending Sunni in any single thread BUT that statement is a load of bullshit.  Was it possible to hate Nazis and not Germans?  Leaping strait to the Antisemite label totally avoids discussion about Iran's population of jews who, ironically, REFUSED their ethnic right of return to israel.  Hell, they ARE the second largest population of jews in the middle east.
*
Iran's proud but discreet Jews*
Although Iran and Israel are bitter enemies, few know that Iran is home to the largest number of Jews anywhere in the Middle East outside Israel.

About 25,000 Jews live in Iran and most are determined to remain no matter what the pressures - as proud of their Iranian culture as of their Jewish roots. 
BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran's proud but discreet Jews


So, in essence, beyond all the predictable zionist label machine bullshit...  Sunni's point stands.


----------



## jillian (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah...let's let lying pieces of garbage like sunni decide how jews are being treated.... yeppers.... 



> Are the Jews in Iran &#8220;relatively unharmed,&#8221; as Martin Indyk claims? Perhaps that depends on what he means by &#8220;relatively.&#8221; The State Department&#8217;s report states that during the past year, &#8220;there was a further deterioration of the extremely poor status of respect for religious freedom&#8221; in Iran. Jews and other minorities were &#8220;targets of government harassment&#8221; and victims of &#8220;the government&#8217;s harsh and oppressive treatment.&#8221; They &#8220;suffer varying degrees of officially sanctioned discrimination, particularly in the areas of employment, education and housing.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Every Iranian Jew who had the financial possibility or courage has already left,&#8221; and those who remain behind are living in fear, according to Iranian-born Menashe Amir, the host of a Persian-language radio show that Israel beams to Iran. In a recent interview, Amir said that &#8220;While there are Jewish schools, the principals and most of the teachers are Muslim, the Bible is taught in Farsi [Persian], not in Hebrew, and the schools are forced to open on Saturday, the Jewish Sabbath. So while the regime declares that there is freedom of religion, it is all just for the sake of appearances.&#8221;
> 
> ...



j. - Conditions for Jews in Iran arent what they seem


----------



## Shogun (Dec 1, 2008)

hey, THEY chose not to assimilate into the zionist machine in israel.  You wanna demonize someone then go chase THEM for making THEIR CHOICE to stay in Iran despite whatever assumptions you may have about their treatment.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslims 100% believe in Jehovah the God of the Chosen people of ancient Israel
> 
> We just use the arabic language name for him "Allah" which means "The One God".



Sorry, it is impossible for you to call Him Jehovah, as the teachings of Mohammed contradict the teachings of Jehovah and his people.  Once that is understood there can be no accomodation between followers of Jehovah and followers of Allah.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 1, 2008)

jillian said:


> yeah...let's let lying pieces of garbage like sunni decide how jews are being treated.... yeppers....


What else would you expect a Bush administration State Department to say about Iran?


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> What else would you expect a Bush administration State Department to say about Iran?







I don't think anyone needs to say anything negative about Iran, it seems that their little spokesman is presenting that case well in their own words.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 1, 2008)

Lycurgus said:


> I don't think anyone needs to say anything negative about Iran, it seems that their little spokesman is presenting that case well in their own words.


That's true!!

Ahmadinejad is one of the best Leaders in the world today!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 1, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> Sorry, it is impossible for you to call Him Jehovah, as the teachings of Mohammed contradict the teachings of Jehovah and his people.  Once that is understood there can be no accomodation between followers of Jehovah and followers of Allah.


You would be hard pressed to find any contridictions between the teachings of Jehovah in the Torah and the Quran.

The Quran is basicly the story of the Jews. A Jewish book about the Jews.

Both the Torah and the Quran hammer home one thing.

God is "One" and there is NO other but "God".


----------



## Shogun (Dec 1, 2008)

thats the rich irony about this whole conflict.  fight and kill.. in the name of the same damn god.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2008)

Shogun said:


> thats the rich irony about this whole conflict.  fight and kill.. in the name of the same damn god.



I don't even believe it's religious anymore. Just centuries old feuds .


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 1, 2008)

Shogun said:


> thats the rich irony about this whole conflict.  fight and kill.. in the name of the same damn god.


Most of the conflicts really aren't about God.

They are about land and resourses.

Religion is just used as a rally point for the troops.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Most of the conflicts really aren't about God.
> 
> They are about land and resourses.
> 
> Religion is just used as a rally point for the troops.



Pretty much---just a way for people to get people align themselves with a group and use them politically.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> You would be hard pressed to find any contridictions between the teachings of Jehovah in the Torah and the Quran.
> 
> The Quran is basicly the story of the Jews. A Jewish book about the Jews.
> 
> ...



Ah there podner you do not know.  So, let me ask you, "Which son did Abraham take up to the mountain top to sacrifice to God.  If you say Ishmael, then you have read the Quran. If you say Isaac, then you have read the Bible and the Jewish holy books.  Therein lies the biggest difference in the world.

By the way, I tried to give you some rep because I do not see you getting angry over all those who disagree with you.  Now, it might be that you just want to tick people off, but since you are so patient at the verbal retaliation I figured I would try to help you, even though I disagree with much that you say..  YOu have a right to totally disagree with me, too.  Amen.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> thats the rich irony about this whole conflict.  fight and kill.. in the name of the same damn god.


 It is not the same damn god.  They are totally different and spiritual opposites. Ask any fundamentalist Christian and they will tell you that Allah is Satan.  There are no ifs, ands or buts about it.


----------



## editec (Dec 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> What you are saying isn't true.
> 
> There are more Jews who live outside of Israel than in Israel.
> 
> ...


 
You're not a Jew Hater? 

I rather doubt that.

Hypothetical question:

Your son comes home from college with his Jewish fiance.

Are you:

1. Happy he found somebody to love?

2. Unhappy that your grandchildren will be Jews?

Tell us, non-Jew hater who believes that millions of Jews and non-Jews alike are lying about the holocaust...what is your sentiment when you son marries a Jewess?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 2, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> Ah there podner you do not know.  So, let me ask you, "Which son did Abraham take up to the mountain top to sacrifice to God.  If you say Ishmael, then you have read the Quran. If you say Isaac, then you have read the Bible and the Jewish holy books.  Therein lies the biggest difference in the world.


Thanks for the rep Neubarth!

Contrary to popular belief, the Quran does NOT say which son was taken up he mountain to be sacrificed.

Some Islamic traditions say it was Ishmael but that isn't based on anything but wishful thinking. 

The Quran calls the Jews the "Chosen People", so in my opinion, Isaac was most likely the one taken up the mountain. Again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 2, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> It is not the same damn god.  They are totally different and spiritual opposites. Ask any fundamentalist Christian and they will tell you that Allah is Satan.  There are no ifs, ands or buts about it.


I was a fundamentalist Christian for many years. So I know exactly how they think and what they say about Islam, Muhammad, Allah, and the Quran.

Just because they are told that Allah is satan or Jehovah and Allah are not the same diety, doen't make it a fact.

They need to compare what the Bible says, and then compare it with what the Quran says on the issue.

I think many of them will be surprised at what they find.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 2, 2008)

editec said:


> You're not a Jew Hater?
> 
> I rather doubt that.
> 
> ...


If my son wanted to marry a Jewish girl. It would be absolutely fine with me.

One of the Prophet Muhammad's wives was a Jewish woman.

The Quran says Muslim men are allowed to marry from "People of the Book"

This meaning Christians and Jews. 

I would hope the religion they chose for the children would be Islam. But that's not my decision. It would be theirs to decide.


----------



## editec (Dec 2, 2008)

Israel's HAPPY Palestinians.

A big problem for your basic premise, Sunni?


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> If my son wanted to marry a Jewish girl. It would be absolutely fine with me.
> 
> One of the Prophet Muhammad's wives was a Jewish woman.
> 
> ...




  ahuh, OK


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I was a fundamentalist Christian for many years. So I know exactly how they think and what they say about Islam, Muhammad, Allah, and the Quran.
> 
> Just because they are told that Allah is satan or Jehovah and Allah are not the same diety, doen't make it a fact.
> 
> ...



Do you really want us to do that?  OK.

The Qur'an says Allah tells Muslims to do all the following to unbelievers:

Kill unbelievers wherever they find them (Qur'an 2:191); 
murder them and treat them harshly (Qur'an 9:123); 
fight them (Qur'an 8:65) until no other religion than Islam is left (Qur'an 2:193); 
humiliate them and impose on them a penalty tax if they are Christians or Jews (Qur'an 9:29); 
slay them if they are pagans (unbelievers) (Qur'an 9:5); 
crucify, or cut off their hands and feet, and expel them from the land in disgrace.  

Muslims are told that unbelievers "shall have a great punishment in world hereafter" (Qur'an 5:34); 

Muslims are not to befriend their own fathers or brothers if they are not believers (Qur'an 3:28, 9:23); 

Muslims are to kill their own family in the battles of Badr and Uhud, and to "strive against the unbelievers with great endeavor" (Qur'an 25:52); 

Muslims are to be stern with them because they belong to hell (Qur'an 47:4).  

Allah says all those who do not believe will go to hell (Qur'an 5:11).  

Allah is a bit kinky in the following quotation, "As for the unbelievers, for them garments of fire shall be cut and there shall be poured over their heads boiling water whereby whatever is in their bowls and skin shall be dissolved and they will be punished with hooked iron rods" (Qur'an 22:9)

I could go on and on and on and on and on, but you can clearly see that the teachings of Allah are totally different from the teachings of Jehovah Jireh, my provider.

Nowhere in the Quran does it say that "Allah loves" his followers, but it constantly says that Allah is going to kill and butcher and maim and hurt and damn people who are not in submission to him.  That comes across to me as a very perverted and psychotic religion.

The Christian Bible says that God is not willing thay any shall perish but that all come to salvation through Him.

Sunni, I thank God that you are not a Shitti, but now I pray that you consider the history of Islam and run like hell back to the real God because Allah is trying to delude you into worshipping Satan.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, and Sunni, you were a Fundamentalist Christian before you became a follower of Allah.  I was a follower of Satanic immoral influence before I became a Christian, and I had a hell of a good time before I sought after God.  As a young man, I was damned good looking and women appreciated me and my body. 

I was raised by an Atheist/Agnostic father and a mother who was totally indifferent to God. Consequently after I left home and made my way in life, I was a hard drinking and fighting sailor for six years. I was a womanizer and liked my women naked from the head down. They liked me, too, but after years of living like that, I came to the conclusion that perhaps my life needed to be changed if I was ever to settle down and raise a family.  There were decent women out there, but they were not interested in me as I was not the type of guy you brought home to Mom and Dad.

I searched and searched for meaning in life and eventually came to the conclusion that there had to be a God or supreme entity that shaped the Universe.  

Exactly who or what he or she was, I did not have a clue, but I knew that I was going to find Him or Her.  One thing that was obvious to me was that whenever men looked for God, they always came away with the impression that they were not worthy in some way or another. Those who sought God always tried to improve themselves. I wondered why. Why did we have this feeling that we were not good enough?  What was up with that?

There were many religions that taught self perfection in this life in order to enter a higher plain in the next.  That just did not seem right, but I did not know why.  So I wondered and wondered and contined searching. It seemed to me that if there was a supreme being HE or SHE could or should help me to improve to those improved standards that all men were seeking after.  

Now, I tried the Bahai faith and listened to their representatives. I researched the Moslim faith. I listened to the guys with the bicycles and decided they were nutz. I listened to the Magic Kingdom Club members when they told me I needed to Awake to their reality. I studied Buddhism and a little of the philosophy of the Hindu faith (I have to admit that I got lost in all of those gods, but was a strong fan of Shiva. There was something about a kickass God that really appealed to me, probably because of my past.)  I even studied a little about Jewish faith, but got lost on the necessary blood sacrifice at the temple that was no longer standing.  How can you atone for sin if you could no longer offer ritual blood sacrifice for this concept of sin at the Temple that was no longer standing?  Something was really missing there (The Temple). Their religion was missing the main ingredient for self correction though I liked their community projects and high rate of donating to the common welfare.  The Jews were the most giving people that I had met.

Still, no religion seemed right for me until I walked past the open door of a small neighborhood semi Baptist church and they were singing, "Just as I am, without one plea, but that Thy Blood was shed for me." 

Now, I did not have an epiphany at that moment, but the words kept repeating themselves in my mind.  Those Baptists believed that you could go to God just as you were! There were no preconditions. No self perfections were necessary.  Shoot, I didn't even have to ritually wash before praying. I just had to ask God for help and for forgiveness for the wrong that I had done in life. I got a free Bible and immediately got lost in all the writing that I did not understand. Hummmm?  I felt I wasn't worthy, so stayed away, but did have some interest simmering on a far back burner.

A short time later, I was given the book, The Late Great Planet Earth by Hal Lindsey.  It was about prophecy coming true in the end days of the Earth.  That was the first time in my life that somebody made the Bible make sense.  Even more important than that, Hal took the Bible seriously as if all those words could be applied to a real human life. THAT was my epiphany. 

I read the book and about half way through, just as I was, in my college apartment bedroom, I knelt down beside my bed and asked God to come into my life and remake me. Now, that womanizing stuff was hard for me to get over, and I still liked to drink now and then, but gradually God helped change my ways and turned me into a better man.  

He didn't make me instantly perfect, but after all, that would have taken a miracle and God does not do those miracle things that often, but he did bring me along to the point that I became a good family man, faithful to a Christian wife and a devoted father to thirty.  

Am I perfect?  Hell no!  But I am obedient to a God that I now know and trust in, and I know He is there to help me if I ask Him to. I've asked Him to help me with a lot of things, and He has never failed me.

Anybody can really reach out to that God. They just need to remove the barriers that they have set up, or those barriers can keep them from accepting God into their lives. The Barriers do not keep God away from you, but they do keep you from accepting God.

Case in point, the best bumper sticker that I ever read asked two simple questions.  They were:   

FEEL FAR FROM GOD?   

GUESS WHO MOVED?


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

GUESS WHO MOVED?  

Yep, the question is not restricted to one religion or sect.  I am a firm believer that if people earnestly seek after the God of love they will find Him. It takes a pure heart and a desire to tap into the spirit of good that a good deity projects.  Those bad Deities in history just need to be put behind us. We need to move on to the Bright side of the Force (Presence/Glory/Universal Love.......ad infinitum.)


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Many people over look the fact that Iran and Persia have been by far the best people ever to the Jews!

After the Babolyians  conquerred Israel, destroyed the first great temple and expelled the Jews, it was Persia, Cyrus the Great, the help the Jews take back Israel, rebuild the temple, to which part of it still stands today, and get basically an self-ruling government back! In fact around this time Jews made up btw 10-20% of the Persian Empire

It was the Persians once again retake Israel (which was renamed Palestine years before by the Romans) from the Byzantine Empire. Although it was for only a few years, they still help the Jews get their homeland back for a short period of time.

During WW II the Iranians treated the Jews a heck of a lot better than the Arabs did.

In '48 the Jews weren't expelled from Iran like they were from the Arab states.

In '79 Khomeini gave a fatwa protecting the Jews
The Shah recognized Israel and maintained an friendly relationship. From '53-'79 was the golden area of the Iranian Jews

There are Jewish Community Centers, 8 Schools (although they are scrutinized and regulated and watched and dictated to on what they can teach - even required to be open on Satur), 2 Kosher stores and 25 Synagogues (11 of them functioning). In fact in the Iranian constitution it is delegated that at least 1 Jew must be elected to Parliament and are a protected class of people. They also have a Jewish cementry, library, hospital (Spair Jewish Hospital) and newspaper (Ofogh-e-Bina)

I have also met some Iranian American Jews. All have stated a similar tune. The average (some) Iranian is discriminatory and hateful towards them (think like whites towards blacks in the '60s, the police are let's just say less than helpful, Muslim kids are not so nice to their kids, employers discriminate, landlords discriminate, schools discrimated etc. Jews are not allowed to serve in the military and are de facto'ly not allowed in the government, other than their 1 parliament seat. Also they stated the Iranian Jews suffer from the poor economy just like anyone else. Jews get harsher punishment and stricter fines. The courts also discriminate. A Jew has a snowballs chance in hell to successful sue a Muslim and nearly always loses when they are sued or on trial for a crime (think of blacks in America around the turn of the century). However, they do say that Arab Muslim Iranians get treated a heck of a lot worse. 

I would never characterize the Iranian Jews as happy!

Regardless of the Iranian Jews, the big problem for Israel is the fact that Alamdouchebag is make genocidal threats against Israel and has attacked Jews, Not Israelis, in Argentina!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

Iranian jews were happy enough to tell israel to take their right of return and shove it up a kosher camels ass.

Dont let that keep you from propagating the stale misquote though.  Actual translations are clearly jew hating antisemites.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> What, no comment from the Zionists on the forum?



It is also going to be very tough for you to get anyone to want respond when you use a known anti-semite like Jonathan Cook, who claims to be impartial, but writes highly inaccurate propaganda that would make Hitler proud!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

jillian said:


> That would require you raise an intelligent point. Not lies which, as gunny said, have already been disproven.
> 
> Besides, holocaust deniers are too stupid and hateful to discuss anything with.
> 
> put that in your hookah and smoke it.



I don't put this conversation in the same light!



Sunni Man said:


> I thought the article was very interesting and might lead to intelligent discussion.
> 
> Not name calling and derision.



I agree with Sunni man, on this topic its not worth just blindly attacking him on!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> *
> And don't try to play semantics with me. Hating Zionists and Israel is hating Jews. I just skinned the veneer off for you.*
> 
> 
> ...



Fricking douchebag! Don't even try to speak on the subject of separating anti-zionism and anti-semitism, because you are a blind racist to the core!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> That's true!!
> 
> Ahmadinejad is one of the best Leaders in the world today!



You have to be kidding me! Besides starting a propaganda fight that he can't win. He has set back the Iranian economy for years. His own people hate him, his approval rating are similar to George Bush!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Things have settled down since the tumultuous times of the Islamic Revolution, when tens of thousands of Jews left for Israel, Western Europe or America. The community has stabilized; new births are keeping up with deaths and emigration. At weddings, the congregants in Tehran or Isfahan will chip in to bring up the rabbi from Shiraz. In the religious atmosphere of the Islamic Republic, intermarriages are not an issue. As long as the Jews keep a low profile, the government does not harass them. Thus, while synagogues thrive, no signs appear on the street to advertise their presence. Sometimes the synagogues are distinguished by faded "Death to Israel" graffiti on the walls, but more often than not a visitor must ask residents where the "Jewish mosque" is.

After 17 years of life in the Islamic Republic, the Jewish community in Iran has achieved a balance. Theocratic Iran is not totalitarian Syria. The Jews have breathing space and freedom between well-defined limits. Scapegoating for political and religious reasons has been declining. Many young Jews talk of leaving, but many others have the opportunity to emigrate and decided against it. Nevertheless, tension is growing about the future, with President Rafsanjani currently barred by the constitution from serving a third term and the hard-line Majlis- speaker, Nateq Nouri, poised to replace him. After more than 2,000 years of both tolerance and oppression in Iran, the Jewish community looks as if it will weather the storm.

Jews in contemporary Iran


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> You have to be kidding me! Besides starting a propaganda fight that he can't win. He has set back the Iranian economy for years. His own people hate him, his approval rating are similar to George Bush!


According to the Western press. What you are saying is true.

But I for one, don't believe CNN, Fox, MSNBC, or the rest of the American media.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Iranian jews were happy enough to tell israel to take their right of return and shove it up a kosher camels ass.
> 
> Dont let that keep you from propagating the stale misquote though.  Actual translations are clearly jew hating antisemites.



LOL, douche-bag, that is why most Iranian Jews are in Israel, the 2nd most in are in the US, and a distant 3rd remain in Iran?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> Fricking douchebag! Don't even try to speak on the subject of separating anti-zionism and anti-semitism, because you are a blind racist to the core!



well, I guess that sure is the typical reaction of a zionist.  Indeed, tell me another joke about racism after you sit there and jack off to the very idea of killing muslims.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> LOL, douche-bag, that is why most Iranian Jews are in Israel, the 2nd most in are in the US, and a distant 3rd remain in Iran?



yea dude.. if a zionist JEW says so then anyhting else MUST be joooo hating antisemitism!



Although Iran and Israel are bitter enemies, *few know that Iran is home to the largest number of Jews anywhere in the Middle East outside Israel.*

About 25,000 Jews live in Iran and most are determined to remain no matter what the pressures - as proud of their Iranian culture as of their Jewish roots. 
BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran's proud but discreet Jews


clearly, the BBC hates jews to be so openly antisemitic like this.  Quick, someone call the Defamation league!

*
Iran's Jews spurn cash lure to emigrate to Israel*
However, the Society of Iranian Jews dismissed them as *"immature political enticements" and said their national identity was not for sale*.

"The identity of Iranian Jews is not tradable for any amount of money," the society said in a statement. "Iranian Jews are among the most ancient Iranians. Iran's Jews love their Iranian identity and their culture, so threats and this immature political enticement will not achieve their aim of wiping out the identity of Iranian Jews."
Iran's Jews spurn cash lure to emigrate to Israel | World news | The Guardian


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> yea dude.. if a zionist JEW says so then anyhting else MUST be joooo hating antisemitism!


Better than the opinion of a retarded anti-semite like yourself



> Although Iran and Israel are bitter enemies, *few know that Iran is home to the largest number of Jews anywhere in the Middle East outside Israel.*
> 
> About 25,000 Jews live in Iran and most are determined to remain no matter what the pressures - as proud of their Iranian culture as of their Jewish roots.
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran's proud but discreet Jews


LOL, pretty hard to do, when every other Middle Eastern country kicked them out! In '48 the Shahs were in power, who as a friend of the Israels. Same in '67 and '73!



> clearly, the BBC hates jews to be so openly antisemitic like this.  Quick, someone call the Defamation league!
> *
> Iran's Jews spurn cash lure to emigrate to Israel*
> However, the Society of Iranian Jews dismissed them as *"immature political enticements" and said their national identity was not for sale*.


Hey asshole, look at a few posts up and I wrote about life in Iran for Jews, including a newspaper, 25 temples, Jewish school etc!

So go take your shit and shove it up your ass!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Better than the opinion of a retarded anti-semite like yourself*

not really.  I mean, I hate to shatter your illusion, hooknose, but you are just as human as the muslims you with you could shoot at on an open range.  I realize your new master race status doesn't quite gel with that but..

*
LOL, pretty hard to do, when every other Middle Eastern country kicked them out! In '48 the Shahs were in power, who as a friend of the Israels. Same in '67 and '73!*


hey, I posted MY evidence.. where is yours?
*

Hey asshole, look at a few posts up and I wrote about life in Iran for Jews, including a newspaper, 25 temples, Jewish school etc!
So go take your shit and shove it up your ass!*

Oh, you mean EVIDENCE above and beyond the slimy opinion of a predictable zionist jew?  Meh.. feel free to take your Zohan wet dream on down the road, joo.  You are about as intimidating as an angel food cake.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> LOL, douche-bag, that is why most Iranian Jews are in Israel, the 2nd most in are in the US, and a distant 3rd remain in Iran?


Hook, the antizionists need to be dealt with in strong fashion.  They are most likely "defective subhumans" as my Hitler Youth trained father used to say. 

He used to say that about the Jews, but I think he was confused.  

I looked around me and noted that most of the world's greatest artists were Jewish. The greatist minds in government were Jewish. The greatest minds in business were Jewish.  What the world needs is a far greater emphasis on Zionism and the removal of the Arabs from Greater Israel.  Praise God!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 4, 2008)

come and getcha some, motherfucker.  Your jew-hardon while trying to kiss the collective asses of what you think is your gods chosen people during the twilight of your geriatric years is cute in a sad, "look at that poor bastard" sorta way.

Like I said.. I posted me evidence.. you and your new jewlicious hero are free to do the same.. OR, sit there and fantasize about how a fat 60 year old man is gods gift to women, you fucking jack lelanne wannabe.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 4, 2008)

Shogun said:


> come and getcha some, motherfucker.  Your jew-hardon while trying to kiss the collective asses of what you think is your gods chosen people during the twilight of your geriatric years is cute in a sad, "look at that poor bastard" sorta way.
> 
> Like I said.. I posted me evidence.. you and your new jewlicious hero are free to do the same.. OR, sit there and fantasize about how a fat 60 year old man is gods gift to women, you fucking jack lelanne wannabe.



More of your crude and childish vulgarity.  It is obvious that you are a full time drunk. A sober person would not resort to such silly badinage.

If you have something to discuss, I'd be happy to educate you since you obviously lack any substantive education.  

Drinking all the time will not help you with your serious mental problems.  The drinking only compounds your difficulties.  Shame that.  

Self medication with alcohol has always been the easy way out from reality for the mentally ill.  Almost all of the vagrant wanderers on the Big City streets are paranoid and dependent upon alcohol to make it through the day.  I don't know if you are homeless yet, but it does appear that you are on your way.

Moderator, is there any way to get Shogun some help?


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 4, 2008)

I favor a preemptive nuclear attack on Iran.  It is the only way to deal with a totally criminal nation.  Let's get 'er done!

The preemptive attack would be on their bomb making capacity. A nuclear bunker buster would be necessary to take out their deep underground complex. After we have removed their nuclear weapon making capacity, we could go in and subdivide the country among the minorites that have lived in fear for all these hundreds of years.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 4, 2008)

of course you do, lardass.. then again, it's not as if you will live long enough to see the fruits of your stupidity that the rest of us will.


and, with a beer gut like yours do you REALLY want to bring up drinking?  Hell, that's about as funny as if you'dhave brought up lactation with man tits like you are sporting, sport.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 4, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> I favor a preemptive nuclear attack on Iran.  It is the only way to deal with a totally criminal nation.  Let's get 'er done!



First, would you really ever want to set that precedence? What if Pakistan or India used that same logic on each other? What about Russia or China? Scary slippery slope!

Second, the ramifications would be overwelming! Our allies would turn on us. American out of fear of retailation would become tyranical and strip our freedoms. The world economy would take a hit, specifically ours. Gas prices would shoot through the ceiling

Third, could trigger more than one nuclear bomb going off. That could lead to nuclear winter! Which is bad for everyone.

Fourth, morally it seems unjust and unacceptable.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 4, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> First, would you really ever want to set that precedence? What if Pakistan or India used that same logic on each other? What about Russia or China? Scary slippery slope!
> 
> Second, the ramifications would be overwelming! Our allies would turn on us. American out of fear of retailation would become tyranical and strip our freedoms. The world economy would take a hit, specifically ours. Gas prices would shoot through the ceiling
> 
> ...




Hook, you have got to understand that we are dealing with the most criminal nation in history.  Iran need to be destroyed.  Even Nazi Germany was small potatoes compared to Iran.

Iran has promised to nuke the US as soon as they can. We can not wait for them to actually attack us.  We just need to eliminate them. There is no other logical course of action.

Morally?  We are talking about a country that has killed thousands of people in just the last few years with financial support for terrorism.We are talking about a Farsi Speaking populace that has killed millions of Jews in the past 1500 years. In addition to the Jews, they have killed millions of Zoroastrians, Bahais, Christians and others simply because they would not submit to Allah the Moon God.  We can not forget these mass murders and these mass murderers. It is time to weigh the scales of Justice, and bring just punishment to a guilty people.  Their nation needs to be dismembered.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 4, 2008)

Shogun said:


> of course you do, lardass.. then again, it's not as if you will live long enough to see the fruits of your stupidity that the rest of us will.
> 
> 
> and, with a beer gut like yours do you REALLY want to bring up drinking?  Hell, that's about as funny as if you'dhave brought up lactation with man tits like you are sporting, sport.




You are just insanely jealous because you do not measure up as a man.  Stop the drinking and try to get your weak and lethargic body in shape.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 4, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> First, would you really ever want to set that precedence? What if Pakistan or India used that same logic on each other? What about Russia or China? Scary slippery slope!
> 
> Second, the ramifications would be overwelming! Our allies would turn on us. American out of fear of retailation would become tyranical and strip our freedoms. The world economy would take a hit, specifically ours. Gas prices would shoot through the ceiling



If our allies turn on us for defending ourselves, then they were not our allies. 

I would have no problem with India totally destroying Pakistan. In fact, I would strongly applaud their vital and necessary action. 

The only way to deal with Radical Islam is to kill it.  We need to turn our state militias loose in the United States to kill all the Radical Islamic leadership and near leadership in this country. I have spoken to several of the state militias about the urgent need to deal with this serious and growing problem.  Let's get 'er done.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 4, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> You are just insanely jealous because you do not measure up as a man.  Stop the drinking and try to get your weak and lethargic body in shape.



HA!

yea, dude.. I sure am jealous of a fat, geriatric bastard having hallucinations about masculinity!  Hey, maybe you should lose those titties before making a statement like that.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 4, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> Hook, you have got to understand that we are dealing with the most criminal nation in history.  Iran need to be destroyed.  Even Nazi Germany was small potatoes compared to Iran.


Criminal nation is a strong word. Do the fund terrorist undeniable! Do they preach genocide undeniable. However, no way and no where are they even close to the threat that Nazi Germany was. In fact I would say the biggest threat in the world is Pakistan. They are not are enemy, they harbor Al Qaeda and they possess the nuke. 



> Iran has promised to nuke the US as soon as they can. We can not wait for them to actually attack us.  We just need to eliminate them. There is no other logical course of action.


Btw the US and Iran - MAD will come into play. I don't recall them making any promises! Nevertheless I real hope Iran doesn't get the nuke and we need to try to stop it. But preemptively nuking them seems very very very extreme!



> Morally?  We are talking about a country that has killed thousands of people in just the last few years with financial support for terrorism.We are talking about a Farsi Speaking populace that has killed millions of Jews in the past 1500 years. In addition to the Jews, they have killed millions of Zoroastrians, Bahais, Christians and others simply because they would not submit to Allah the Moon God.  We can not forget these mass murders and these mass murderers. It is time to weigh the scales of Justice, and bring just punishment to a guilty people.  Their nation needs to be dismembered.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 4, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> If our allies turn on us for defending ourselves, then they were not our allies.


We always lead the way, but we wouldn't follow Britian if they preemptively nuke a country!



> I would have no problem with India totally destroying Pakistan. In fact, I would strongly applaud their vital and necessary action.


Both India and Pakistan would hit each other hard! India  would take show damages, but hell they have 1.1 billion what is a 100 million! 



> The only way to deal with Radical Islam is to kill it.  We need to turn our state militias loose in the United States to kill all the Radical Islamic leadership and near leadership in this country. I have spoken to several of the state militias about the urgent need to deal with this serious and growing problem.  Let's get 'er done.


Its not that easy.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 4, 2008)

What do you mean, "It's not that easy."?

All you gotta do is put the Islamics in a Big Meeting hall.  Start playing militant Islamic Music.  Those Islamics that start Goose Stepping while marching around in circles and doing the Seig Heil salute to each other need to be immediately separated and permanently removed from society.

That is a very easy thing to do.  Remove them as they present themselves.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 4, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> I respectfully disagree.



You can disagree all you want, but if you do some research you will find that Iran is funding almost all of the Radical Islamic bombings all over the globe. Spain, France, Germany, England, Argentina, and here.  The money and the motive comes from Iran.  Their history of killing Jews is long established and has gone on for fifteen centuries. The bombings in Argentina were directed at Jews, simply because they are Jews and nothing more.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 4, 2008)

HA!

says the dumbfuck who, merely an hour earlier, called for the destruction of a muslim holy sight!


It's your kind of stupid that makes dogma junkies such an easy target.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 4, 2008)

Shogun said:


> HA!
> 
> says the dumbfuck who, merely an hour earlier, called for the destruction of a muslim holy sight!
> 
> ...



Shitgun, you mean that you don't think that all the Muslims should be evicted as trespassers.  Boy is God going to punish you!  He is probably going to pour boiling water over you and have your meat pulled apart by metal hooks like it says in the Quran.  Boy, that will teach you.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 5, 2008)

you hold your breath until that happens, dude.  for real, since you have faith that this is what will happen then surely, SURELY you have enough  faith in your loward to believe that he will fill your lungs with oxygen until he finally does come down and deal with the likes of me.  


ok.. start... NOW.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 5, 2008)

Shogun said:


> you hold your breath until that happens, dude.  for real, since you have faith that this is what will happen then surely, SURELY you have enough  faith in your loward to believe that he will fill your lungs with oxygen until he finally does come down and deal with the likes of me.
> 
> 
> ok.. start... NOW.


Shitgun, shitgun, shitgun.  Son, what are we going to do with you and your drunken nonsense?  Sober up a little before you post in the future.  

I suppose that life is bad enough for you being that you are a pencil necked geek, but being a drunk pencil necked geek must really be hard on your psyche.  (Or is that "and you're Psycho?/??/???//????///?????)"


----------

